# Redington fly rods and reels?



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

How are their products? Any info appreciated. I kind of like the look of them.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I have one of their disc drag reels that's about 10 years old. I use it in the salt and have had zero problems with it. I rinse and clean my tackle after every trip and re-lube too.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I have a 7/8 rise reel on a 9' rs4 rod. It is a great combo but I have 2 and I am wanting a 5/6. I am looking to trade or $200. It has Rio WF8F line on it.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the offer but I was looking at getting the delta reel and a predator rod in a 7 or 8wt. Still haven't decided yet.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

My buddy has one and it's a great reel. I am considering it for my 5/6 set up.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Reddington, Sage & Rio are all owned by Far Bank Enterprises. Reddington is the economy line of equipment. I have heard they are decent, but for a similar amount of money, you can get into a Temple Fork rod, which I have heard nothing but good thngs about. You might even look at a lower end Orvis as well.

Really, whether you are talking about a cheap BPS White River or a top line Thomas & Thomas or Hardy, you should cast it and decide what feels best for YOU. Every caster is different and what works for me may be all wrong for you. Good luck with whatever you decide! :smile:


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

What are you looking to use the rod for? That might give a better idea if a 7 or 8 is a better fit.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I will be using it just for trout and reds.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I might be inclined to go with the 8 simply for the little extra "oomph" when trying to cast in the wind.

If you can, check out the Texas FlyFishers meetings, expecially next month, where we are having the Expo. It will be a good opportunity to learn a bit.

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/index.html


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Redington are decent but you ought to 'surf" the net a bit as TFO has some awesome discount/special rods out there. Their Signature I rods can be found for $70-80 and in 7-8wt are fine trout/red rods. TiCr's can be had in the $150 range. Lots of great deals out there.

IMHO if you can't spend above $200 for a saltwater capable reel then go cheaper like the Orvis $50 plastic with a drag well beyond it's price point. It will take careful application of CorrosionX as it isn't all SS parts. Trout & reds are hard fighters for sure but not drag burners. I have the Redington CD 9/10 and on the ourside it looks great but drag is not as good as Orvis. Newer Redington's do not look like drag is improved. 

Spend the money on the very best line you can afford. SA, Rio & Orvis have some great Saltwater lines but these cost; $65-80. I've never been disappointed spending up in flylines.

Good luck,

Pete A.


----------



## pesca con mosca (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd like to make u an offer of $150 for your 8wt reddington setup.

Dave


----------



## pesca con mosca (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry. That was suppose to be a PM for Robdog.


----------

